# 1KV Drive Cable Insulation Resistance Testing



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

480V drive? If so, standing / reflected wave spikes can reach well over 1kV, more like 1600V or higher in some cases. So I always recommend 1kV as a minimum. I've seen cables pass a 500V megger but the VFD still says there is a GF, then when tested with my 1kV megger, it shows up. Teeny tiny little pin holes...


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Wiresmith said:


> what voltage do you all test your 1kv rated vfd cable at? this is 1kv cable for 480volt drives, DC Insulation Resistance.
> 
> example of cable being used Belden 29532, i've been trying to get answer out of Belden for maximum but have not been successful.
> 
> ...


For 480 volts system drive unit I would run the megger at least 1kilovolts I dont know how high the voltage your megger can crank it up but it will be there if you give little time to ramp up.

JRaef did have good point on the megger testing and I agree with him and that what I would do that. just crank it up to 1KV you will see where it fail. 500 volts will do squat for it. especiallly with VSD system in there. they have pretty high peak firing voltage so expect that.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

I was actually wondering if it should be tested higher then 1kv since we test 600 v cable at 1kv. I actually emailed and called belden, they said they would get back with me.

thanks,


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Wiresmith said:


> I was actually wondering if it should be tested higher then 1kv since we test 600 v cable at 1kv. I actually emailed and called belden, they said they would get back with me.
> 
> thanks,


Please post there answer


Cowboy


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

just the cowboy said:


> Please post there answer
> 
> 
> Cowboy


i don't plan on getting it, it has been a couple of days. but if i do i will.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

A better resource is to go to the website for Megger.


Link to their Technical Library. There is some good reading on there.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

got ahold of Belden, they don't really know, said they can't say you can test above rating. southwire just gives minimum test level which is the cable rating, if anyone else is curious. still digging through megger


----------

